# DIY Pen Press (Pretty Slick)



## Tn-Steve (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey Gang,

     Was just surfing around and found a page over on "WoodTurningOnline.com" that had a really nice pen press made of wood.  No real dimensions given, but it's not quite aero-space engineering either. 

Enjoy

Steve W


----------



## bcoyne (Jan 5, 2009)

I have made 5 presses using this model with one modification. The lower part that goes into the holes always seemed to pop out of the holes when used. So I screwed a block of wood across the lower part. Then made a stair step piece of wood to accommodate the different lengths being pressed togeather. No problem in pressing parts todeather. 
I just C clamp it to my bench. 

Also the plan is rather easy to build. My then 9 yr old son helped build them. I would however use hardwoods like oak. Nothing soft like pine or popular. 

Give it a try.


----------



## Tn-Steve (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got a small forest of oak (3/4 and 1/4 cab grade ply, 3/4 and 1/4 stock) all over my shop from my trailer project.  I actually cleaned up the shop a bit this weekend and said to myself "Self", I said, "I've got to do SOMETHING with all this wood that's lying around".  Now I have something that I can put some bit of it to.  I'm wondering if doubling up the dowels in the stop, so that they engage into 2 holes rather than 1 might help in regards to it popping out?  I've got a jig  I made lying around somewhere to get them all nicely spaced.

Won't be this weekend however, I'm going to the local Woodcrafters to take their "Intro to Turning", "Intro to Bowl Turning" and "Pen Turning" classes this weekend.  

Besides I like mechanical type things with links and moving parts.  

Steve W


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 6, 2009)

For someone who wants to build his own, that is a nice design and has been around for quite a while.  Don't know if the article you linked to is by the original designer or is a clone.
 
One thing I have always wondered about is why so many holes??  I counted 22 holes in the base which allows for 11" of adjustment.  That plus the additional length between the holes and the ram would allow you to work a pen that was on the order of 15" long!  Don't think many of us would be making pens that long.
 
I prefer the  stepped block idea, myself; but that is why they make Chevys and Fords!!:wink:


----------



## jp_white (Jan 17, 2009)

I am using the same one.  The dimensions don't seem to be too important.  If you drill a 7mm (for slims and euros) hole in the back end of the stop block you'll be able to use it for a removal tool.  (Not that anyone has ever had to take anything apart)  When using it to try and salvage pen parts (still learning this craft) some of the mystery holes come in handy for disassembly.


----------



## tipsteve (Jan 17, 2009)

It looks cool but why not just use your drill press (if you have one)with a bolt mounted, to act as a press.  It has worked really well for me.


----------



## lpierce65 (Jan 18, 2009)

I guess cause we like building our own, mine needs reworked  its a little off on the alignment but still works for now. There are way too many holes in it ( I did not put all of them in) and the block does want to pop out  maybe the hole should be more in the front of the stop block  and the holes a little  deeper.  it serves the purpose..it open to a lot of design improvements.
I might try the stepped block if anybody has a good Pic of it..




tipsteve said:


> It looks cool but why not just use your drill press (if you have one)with a bolt mounted, to act as a press.  It has worked really well for me.


----------

